# Rosie at 6 mths



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Here are some up to date piccies of my little Rosie now age 6mths. She is hopefully going to be my first breeding queen next year when she has matured.

Sorry it is a bit pic heavy but I couldn't decide which ones to put up


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW!!! shes beautiful!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous, beautiful colour, stunning,


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Natasha and Colliemerles. I think she is gorgeous but then I am totally biased!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

shes a siamese right? what are they like temproment wise? she is such a stunner!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

No sorry Natasha, she is a Tonkinese.
Fantastic temperment, very soft and cuddly. Wants to be with you all the time. she is a real sweetie xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> No sorry Natasha, she is a Tonkinese.
> Fantastic temperment, very soft and cuddly. Wants to be with you all the time. she is a real sweetie xxx


haha sorry i dont know many breeds of cats!! eek 
aw she looks so so so cute, think im in love? lol  how many do you have?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I have 2 Tonks (Rosie and Toby - my neutered male-) and 1 silver bengal (Darwin)
I am hoping to get another breeding girl next year but am holding out for the right one.

Thank you for your comments xx


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

She is stunning I love her eyes they really are beautiful.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Pippa xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

A gorgeous queen she'll make to,love the pics of her


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Kel xxx
She is a real treasure. a very sweet girl xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! What a beautiful looking girl Hazel xx Can't wait to see her stunning babies! xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous, beautiful colour!

D x


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh Hazel she is turning into a real beauty! xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

shes beutifull, love the 2nd pic.

iam sure she will have some stunning babies xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww she looks such a little lady.. her colouring is amazing!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love the yawn! beautiful pictures.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I love the second picture! yawning and stretching LOL it's a hard life


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow she is so stunning! Is she a chocolate or a brown? (I can never tell which is which). I pick up my two little Tonks on Friday so excited! Getting a lilac and a blue - two little girls. Time is going SO slow waiting for Friday to come round.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

She is a brown - I am so jealous I was desperate for a blue girl but couldn't find one anywhere!!!
I am just going to have to breed my own blue baby - eventually.
Where are you getting yours from (PM me if you don't want to say on forum)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's lovely, lucky you!

Liz


----------

